# Update On White Rescue Pigeon



## BarbiePhish (Oct 24, 2005)

*Did I find a lost pet? *help**

I'm sure this will sound dumb to most of you, but I just want to tell this story. I recently moved to an apartment on the edge of a city. When I came home today a white pigeon was in my parking spot. Its very pretty, but its tail is a bit scruffy. It was not afraid of my at all! It let me get an inch away from it, and it kept wanting to stand by my feet. I gave it some birdseed, and it ate quickly!

I didn't know if there was a possiblity that this might be someone's pet, or if all pigeons act this way. Should I attempt to cage it?

P.S. Thirty minutes has past sinced I originally typed the message. The bird is now sleeping in the same spot. I gave it a little bit more seed. I checked for a band and there is not one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Barbie and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I recommend catching the bird and bringing it in. It will definitely come into harm's way given how tame it is. The bird could have been someone's pet or is perhaps ill and not feeling well enough to try and elude humans or other potential predators.

Could you please advise where you are located in case assistance is needed for the bird?

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I think you should give catching the pigeon a try. The pigeon may have escaped from somebody's aviary or could be somebody's pet. It certianly isn't safe in the wide outdoors for an unwary pigeon.
There is also the possibility that the little guy is hurt or sick.

You can put some more seed out and walk up slowly and throw a towel over the pigeon. You don't want to be rough though. You can also try just picking the bird up, or a box trap (see thread below).

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12014

I kinda wrote the same thing as Terry (but she types faster).

Good luck!


----------



## BarbiePhish (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you so much! I'm in Norman, Oklahoma. I work at PetsMart *haha* I was planning on calling the veterinary clinic there and asking them about it, or if there was a shelter I could take it to. Any more advice you have will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Here's a link to the pigeon resources page. You'll wnat to be careful if and when you end up handing the pigeon to somebody. Many shelters and Vet clinics will euthanize a pigeon just because it is a pigeon.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm


----------



## BarbiePhish (Oct 24, 2005)

I just caught him! It was way too easy, I think I've got a new pet *haha* I do not want to give him to a shelter, I'd already worried about that  I'm going to call my local vet and see if they will check him out for me. I will keep you updated. Thanks so much!!

P.S. If I do keep him as a pet, where should I look for proper care? My vet is going to check him out for me while I'm at work. I'm so excited  *haha*


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Barbie,

Here is a link to one of our threads "Pet Pigeon Care." Just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848

That should help you with information to get started and of course, we are here should you have any questions.

Good luck with your bird.

Linda


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hello Barbie, glad evreything is working out. I had a similar situation like yours. Someone else caught the pigeon and gave it to me, and I still have him. 

Hope all is well....


----------



## BarbiePhish (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, it looks like I won't be able to keep the bird  Everyone said he seems healthy but a little skinny. I ended up contacting the local wildlife rescue center, and they told me that if I was going to keep it I would have to build a large flying space ??? So I guess I will be parting with my pigeon buddy at the wildlife rescue tomorrow  Thank you all so much for all of your interest and support!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Barbie,

Be EVER SO SURE that your bird will be OK at this wildlife center. DO NOT take it as face value and what you were told .. if you must, go there, see it for yourself, and demand an accounting for your bird. If there's anything "hinky", don't leave the bird there and get back to us. This isn't to be taken as a doomsday thing for the bird, but please do be careful about where you place it.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

BarbiePhish said:


> ...if I was going to keep it I would have to build a large flying space...


Although pigeons do need flight time each day, there are a number of forum members who have pigeons as indoor pets. If you think you might be interested, check out a few of the posts at the top of the Pet Pigeons section.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

BarbiePhish said:


> Well, it looks like I won't be able to keep the bird  Everyone said he seems healthy but a little skinny. I ended up contacting the local wildlife rescue center, and *they told me that if I was going to keep it I would have to build a large flying space *??? So I guess I will be parting with my pigeon buddy at the wildlife rescue tomorrow  Thank you all so much for all of your interest and support!


Hello Barbie,
With regard to needing a large flying space, we have an 8' L x 6' W x 6' H aviary which houses 7 (soon to be 8) pigeons. They are all rescued, non releasables & have ample room to fly about.

If you are able to get a cage large enough for the pij to stretch his wings without touching the sides he will be fine on a temporary basis.

My thought here is, my husband travels to parts of TX each week & on occasion goes to Norman. If, after you have had the pij for a while, you find you are unable to keep him on a permanent basis, the next time my husband goes to Norman he would be happy to pick up the pij & bring him here to AZ. 

I can assure you, he would have a wonderful home. Just an option to ponder.  

Cindy


----------



## BarbiePhish (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, for all of you who have been worried about the shelter, I did take the pidgeon yesterday, and I assure you that he is in good hands. The shelter is in the middle of a very secluded area, with lots of trees surrounding. I could see several very large areas with netting up above and around trees. Inside the building they had several birds that were being cared for: a hummingbird, a Barn Owl with a broken leg, a crow, a scissor tail fly catcher, and more. Each had its own caged area, and a doctor report attatched to the cage. The shelter is licensed and legal; the woman informed me that they perform on average 30-40 surgeries per year. I asked her if the bird would be euthanized under any circumstance. Her exact response was "Oh hell no!"

She did a thorough investigation of the bird, and right in front of me. She showed me where his tail feathers were a bit messed up, and told me that some of his ribs seemed to be broken. She was very professional, and did not sugar coat anything. She told me that I could call back in a few days to check on the bird. Our Pidgey is in good hands


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the wonderful update Barbie. It's greatly appreciated.  

Thanks again for taking such care in placing this beautiful pij. 
If you have the opportunity to visit your new found friend, please post an update.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like a great place you took pijie.
Thank you so much for all you did for him.

Reti


----------



## BarbiePhish (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello! A couple of weeks ago I made a post about a white pigeon I had found in my parking lot. After a few hours of watching the bird we scooped him into a bird cage, and sought for special care. After being transfered to many places, I found a wild life rescue center just outside of my hometown. They checked the bird, and told us he had a few broken ribs and showed us signs of an attack in the feathers.

I called them today to check on our Pidgey, and they said he is doing great. His ribs seemed to have healed, and just yesterday they transfered him into the aviary with the other pigeons. They are not sure if he can fly yet, but he is doing well!

Here are some pictures:



















Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a beautiful bird. Thank you for the update and also for saving this pigeon's life.

Maggie


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Outstanding! Looks like your little friend is going to fully recover


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Barbie,
Thank you for the update & a wonderful one at that.  
So glad the pij is doing well.
Quite a stunning bird.  

Please keep us posted on how he is doing.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update as well as rescuing him.

He is now happy, and can lead a quality life thanks to your help!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update.

Reti


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Excellent.....


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi BarbiePhish,

This is truly a very happy progress report for you, the pij, and the wildlife rescue center that you brought him to. Very, very handsome pijie. And now you have someone you can trust in the future if ever you need to rescue another.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi BarbiePhish, 


Oh..good to hear...

What a pretty Bird too!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

